# Ingham to Mackay Herping in a week.



## Mitella (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi all, here's a snippet of some herps I found in around a week in North QLD. Enjoy!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow, great video Mitella! I'v got a lot of wild reptiles around my place(a few from the video) so you've inspired me to go herping


----------



## kankryb (Jan 24, 2020)

SWEET video nice animals


----------



## Mitella (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheers Josiah and kankryb!


----------

